# The Right Step?



## JazzaJazJaz (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay....

...after arguments, arguments and more arguments, DH and I have decided to stop trying for a baby.
We both think that it will be best for us both emotionally and me physically if we stop ttc and any further tx.
As he says, we will stop ttc and maybe, with a litte prayer, it will happen.
Ofc I love him and he loves me, and at the end of the day, as my mum said, he married me for me, not for kids we may or may not have together. And it's not like we're alone, we have plenty of friends who haven't got kids. 
Hopefully we'll learn to slowly accept that we may never become a Mum and Dad naturally, but there are plenty of other options surely?
Its just we've been trying to have a baby for 4 years, and likely, my fertility isn't going to improve with age, and tbh, I'd rather live with him childless than us breakup after continous M/C or failed treatments.

J


----------



## tribble (May 11, 2010)

Hey can't believe no-one here replied to you yet!
I just had my 3rd and last go which failed. Could carry on although evidence is that after 3 IVFs, success gets even less likely.... but my main point is what you have said, if I ended up destroying the love that made me want to have kids in the first place, that would completely defeat the object anyway. It can take over your life & I;ve read on ehre about some people's relationships breaking up under the pressure of it all. For me virtually all my friends do have kids which hurts alot.
Getting married to my DH made me want to have children but I can't make it happen so I think you are right in what you have said, that is a hard decision to take so well done & hope you enjoy each other. take care x


----------

